# Showtime's Anytime TV service starts streaming on your Xbox 360



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Showtime's Anytime TV service starts streaming on your Xbox 360*

(Engadget.com) - If you're hanging on to an Xbox 360, you now have an easy way to catch up on Nurse Jackie or Penny Dreadful without reaching for the DVR remote. Showtime Anytime has finally reached Microsoft's previous-generation game console, letting you stream both live and on-demand shows so long as you already get Showtime through a conventional TV provider....

Full Story Here


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

YAY! DISH has been remiss in not getting showtime on Demand or available through DISH Anywhere. In the past I had to get BluRay and Amazon season purchases of shows like Dexter. Glad to see my old XBOX 360 is becoming even more useful!


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

dmspen said:


> YAY! DISH has been remiss in not getting showtime on Demand or available through DISH Anywhere. In the past I had to get BluRay and Amazon season purchases of shows like Dexter. Glad to see my old XBOX 360 is becoming even more useful!


DISH is not one of the listed providers supported...

SHOWTIME ANYTIME on Xbox 360 is available to customers of AT&T U-verse, Blue Ridge Communications, Bright House Networks, CenturyLink Prism, Charter, Comcast XFINITY, Cox, DIRECTV, Google Fiber, Grande Communications, Massillon Cable TV (MCTV), Mediacom, Optimum, Time Warner Cable and Verizon FiOS.


----------



## l_lamb (Oct 13, 2006)

Now if they'd just add Chromecast support ...


----------

